# Hello everyone!!!



## amrileb7 (Mar 11, 2011)

...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome, Amri! What is your Havanese's name?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Chanel has a beautiful coat. She looks so elegant the name is perfect for her!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome!!! Chanel is gorgeous!! SO glad you found us here!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Your pup is gorgeous! Where are you from? Happy to have you with us & Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome Amri, your pup is such a cute ball of fluff!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amri, welcome to the group. Chanel is a beauty and does her namesake proud. You do a wonderful job with her grooming.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Amri and Chanel! She's beautiful.

Are you living in Cuba? I don't know that we have anyone on the forum from Cuba.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to seeing more photos of your pretty pup!!


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

amrileb7 said:


> Thank you Julie and Piper!!! I live in Miami,Florida


You must share some the Havanese Cuban history with us. We all love our Havanese. Your baby is really pretty. Welcome to the forum. Linda & Sasha


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:Amri and Channel.Are there many Havs in their native land?Channel looks so happy in your avatar pic.Looking forward to seeing lots of lovely photos of Channel.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

How do you post a new thread?


----------

